# 29 gal paludarium. Beginners 1st build



## travisdub87 (May 19, 2014)

So like many before me I have viewed and became jealous of many custom vivariums and paludariums. I decided to build my own without ever having done so before. I have set up many aquariums in the past but nothing to this extent. This is my first build like this, and i realized along the way that there are things i should have done differently or better. Any constructive comments would be great for next time!

I first obtained a cheap 29 gal on craigslist and mapped out what i wanted to do.



i then placed cardboard in for a rough model.



I then used egg crate and made the land section and an area for the waterfall pump.


I made the waterfall opening big enough to stick a hand down there incase the pump craps out


I cut back the egg crate for more water area and reinforced it with zip ties


Supports were siliconed in place and the sides were blacked out with black silicone to hide eggcrate on the sides


Gardening fabric was then fastened to eggcrate


pump was also inserted and had to be siliconed to bottom of tank to secure it.


next drift wood was cut and taped inside for an idea of placement. i wanted multi levels for whatever animal i put in there to climb on



the waterfall hose was hidden with another piece of curved wood. tube is cut shorter later to be completely hidden.



I took out the middle piece of wood because it seemed to crowded. wood was siliconed into place and then i great stuffed the background. Black pond foam was used on sides and front.



Lots of cutting and sculpting later, and plant pots inserted.




black silicone was added to foam and coco fiber was added. made a huge mess for a few days lol.


Completed coco fiber. i also added a spot on top with greatstuff for a future hanging plant. a small tube was inserted at the bottom of it for draining and was hidden with coco fiber.




Small rocks siliconed to sloping areas and bottom of waterfall and vines made of twine braded together and coco fiber were added on the left.




plants were then put into place.


Finally rocks were added into the water section, more plants were placed in, and moss was placed around the tank in various areas. Not exactly sure what will grow where yet. later on i added string to keep some moss in place on the wood.









So it will definatly look better when i get the water plants in. I am going to make a java moss wall in the front water area to fully cover the fabric on the egg crate. Also once the plants grow in fuller it will look better. I was originally think of having dart frogs but now am thinking that there is too much water and not enough land. Any ideas on what species i could put in here or maybe what other types of herps i could place in the tank. Also what kind of moss will grow readily on wood?

thanks everyone


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

That came out great! You can put darts in there, but maybe some type of tree frogs like Red Eyes.


----------



## travisdub87 (May 19, 2014)

And if anyone was wondering, yes there is an opening behind the waterfall driftwood to crawl/hop behind and around


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think it is perfect for vittatus.


----------



## travisdub87 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks guys! Does anyone happen to know what small fish would be good to use? I preferably want a small fish that will eat the water plants i put in so i dont have to feed them much (dont want too much excess food waste in the small water area) i was thinking of neon tetras but i dont think they eat plants like java moss or dwarf grass.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Endlers would do well in there. They will eat the flies that fall in the water also.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree: Endler are fine. I like also Boraras sp.


----------



## toadstoool (Feb 3, 2013)

What type of lighting / hood do you have


----------

